# Cape Dory 22



## Scotsman (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi there!! I'm a fairly new boat owner although I've raced dinghies since I could crawl. I bought a CD22, which is perfect for what I plan to do (FL Keys based cruising). I am wondering if anyone can advise the best way to treat the* gunwales*? They are the only area that needs some attention, and I've read reviews on oiling and varnishing, but not sure what is best. Any thoughts appreciated and wish all a Happy New Year!!


----------

